# I Used Dye Ink on a Dark Transfer Paper :(



## Harajuku (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi All,

Im a newbie here, I mistakenly used a Dye Ink on a Dark Transfer Paper (3G Jet Opaque). I already tried to wash it with a detergent soap and nothing happened before. But recently, one of my friend told me that the print is actually fading. (RED turning WHITE).


MY BIGGEST PROBLEM is...I have a batch of 66 shirts printed with the same INK and PAPER and will be submitted 10 days from now. Is there any solution to this problem. I badly needed your help guys.

Sincerely.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

No, you'll have to print another 66 with the correct ink. Put it down to experience!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

like webtrekker said, re-print with pigment ink

how many wash/dry cycles was your initial testing?
if you did a decent number then it may be something your friend did, like add bleach

but if you only did one wash/dry test then you will never know how it will truly perform
you should do a minimum of 12 before selling anything,
and then continue until failure of your decoration or t-shirt


----------

